# Viren, Trojaner, Würmer - wo nisten sie sich eigentlich im System ein?



## Kreon (30. Mai 2013)

*Viren, Trojaner, Würmer - wo nisten sie sich eigentlich im System ein?*

Wenn ich auf meinem Rechner einen Virus habe und die Win Partition neu aufsetze, kann ich dann sicher sein, dass meine eigene Dateien auf einer anderen Partition nicht auch "verseucht" sind? Und der Virus zurückkommen kann?

Wenn ich mit dem Benutzerkonto A ein Virusproblem habe, hat dann Benutzer B automatisch das gleiche?
Z. B. ein Trojaner jubelt mir einen Keylogger unter. Jetzt melde ich / oder eine zweite Person sich am gleichen Rechner mit einem anderen Benutzerkonto an - gibt es dann auch Probleme?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2013)

Also, Viren sind normalerweise nicht nur auf Nutzer A oder B beschränkt, denn die installieren sich meist im Windows-Ordner, oft bei "System32"

Aber wenn Du Windows auf der Partition neu installiert hast inkl vorigem formatieren, ist der Virus definitiv weg. Ein Virus ist auch nur ein Programm, das muss erst installiert werden, damit es aktiv ist oder in einem Windows-Ordner liegen, bei dem beim Start von Windows automatisch Dateien gestartet werden, und diese Ordner sind nach ner Neuinstall ja frisch und nicht mehr mit alten Daten belastet. 

Es gibt nur ganz wenige Viren, die sich in den Bootsektor "reinfressen", die sind aber auch hochaggressiv und nicht "nur" so was wie keylogger.

Und Dateien können nicht in dem Sinne "verseucht" sein - Dateien können durch einen Virus unbrauchbar gemacht worden sein, und ganz böse Viren kopieren sich selber auch mal und benennen sich dann um, so dass zB Deine Bilderdateien in Wahrheit keine Bilder mehr sind, sondern der Virus. Wenn Du die dann doppelklickst, installiert sich also der Virus neu - hast Du dabei aber nen aktuellen Virenscanner schon installiert, würdest Du das natürlich merken und gewarnt werden.


----------



## Kreon (30. Mai 2013)

Danke, das heißt aber auch, wenn Nutzer A eines PCs sich was einfängt und das nicht merkt (Rentner, Anfänger, Frau, Kind, DAU) und ich mich als Nutzer B an den gleichen Rechner setze und ne Onlineüberweisung mache ... hab ich verkackt?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> Danke, das heißt aber auch, wenn Nutzer A eines PCs sich was einfängt und das nicht merkt (Rentner, Anfänger, Frau, Kind, DAU) und ich mich als Nutzer B an den gleichen Rechner setze und ne Onlineüberweisung mache ... hab ich verkackt?



Das wäre zumindest MÖGLICH - aber ist da kein Virenscanner auf dem PC?


----------



## Kreon (31. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das wäre zumindest MÖGLICH - aber ist da kein Virenscanner auf dem PC?


 
Doch schon, ich bin da halt etwas übervorsichtig vielleicht.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2013)

Is ja auch nicht verkehrt, vorsichtig zu sein. Aber nicht die Vorsicht durch Angst steigern lassen   FALLS mal der unwahrscheinliche Fall eintreten sollte, dass bei Dir was schiefgeht, hast Du sogar mehr getan an üblich (nicht nur die Regeln beachtet und Virenscanner benutzt, sondern auch noch Gedanken über Sonderfälle gemacht) und würdest den Schaden ersetzt bekommen.


----------



## flowangler (2. Juni 2013)

Na ja, eine andere Partition kann schon auch betroffen sein.
z.B. In nem Crack oder Mod zu nem Game ist ein Virus.
Du speicherst das im Game-Ordner auf ner anderen Partition
(was ein Virenscanner nicht zulassen sollte), und führst den Crack/Mod aus.
Das Schadprogramm wird zwar in Windows aktiv, die Ursprungsdatei wird durch ne
Formatierung aber nicht gelöscht, weil andere Partition.
Nach der Neuinstallation führst du den Crack/Mod wieder aus und schon
ist der Rechner wieder verseucht.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2013)

flowangler schrieb:


> Nach der Neuinstallation* führst du den Crack/Mod wieder aus *und schon
> ist der Rechner wieder verseucht.


  das ist ja dann kar, wenn du den Virus ja quasi neu installierst...  aber wenn man so doof ist, hat es auch nicht anders verdient   und ein Virenscanner sollte da eigentlich trotzdem Alarm schlagen... wer dann trotzdem weitermacht, der ist dann wirklich selber schuld


----------



## SchwarmPrinz (7. Juni 2013)

Ein aktueller und vernünftiger Virenscanner, ein aktuelles System und gesunder Menschenverstand schützen ganz gut, also keine Sorge. Außerdem sollte man sich weniger Gedanken darum machen, was im Falle einer Infektion zu tun ist, als vielmehr darum, wie sich eine Infektion verhindern lässt.


----------

